# String lengths for Bear Buckmaster BTR



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I found this looking for an older bear not to long ago. Really helpful
http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/customer-service/manuals/archive/2000/2000bowspecs.pdf


No serving specs though.


----------

